# hd-a30- HDMI (video) and Optical (audio) = 1/2 volume issue



## jkicak (Dec 2, 2007)

so i bought a 46" HD LCD tv this weekend and the toshiba HD-A30 and to my dismay i found that since my receiver does not process HDMI audio i need to use optical out from the dvd player. using HDMI for video and optical for audio cuts the audio output in about 1/2 from the dvd player to the receiver :gah:


any way around this?

do other brands of dvd players do the same thing?

i wish i would have known this info before, it is almost like wasted cash to me.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Should be nothing "wrong" with using the optical Toslink from the A30 to your AVR. SETUP settings for the AUDIO menu in the A30 should be for HDMI set to "Downmixed PCM" and for SPDIF set to "BITSTREAM". Any other level problems must be in your AVR. Do you have the input level trim in the AVR cranked down? Try doing a calibration (using internal test tones, SPL meter or AVR cal test mic) of the AVR's Toslink input with per the AVR's user manual. 

What AVR (receiver)?


----------



## jkicak (Dec 2, 2007)

it states in the manual for the HD-A30 that when you have a HDMI connection and use either optical or coax for audio that it will reduce the audio level. i took back the receiver i bought (pioneer VSX-917V-K) and picked up an Onkyo TX-SR605. now i can just use the HDMI and issue solved. 

i didn't know the pioneer wouldn't process audio from HDMI till i got it all hooked up. stupid me.... the Onkyo sounds good and has more features so i'm happy with it. 

thanks for the reply!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

You have to step up to the Pioneer Elite line starting with the VSX-91TXH (not on the VSX-90TXH) to get HDMI audio. The same goes with last years models.

I'm looking for one too to hook my HD-A2 into. Although I'm struggling whether to get a new receiver like the Denon 3808 or upgrade the HD player to the HD-A35 and go with 5.1 external outputs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for pointing this out. I have the HD-A30 connected directly to a Sharp LC-32D62U HD LCD TV via HDMI. Volume was 1/2 until I switched the Volume | HDMI setting to "Downmixed PCM". Now the volume is great. 

It is correctly pointed out in the Toshiba manual, under "Connecting a TV via HDMI input" as the last "Notes" but of course I did not read this far initially.


----------

